# inductor coil came off but...



## craziechild (Oct 21, 2006)

dear all gurus... 
1. the passive with the connection label. 








2.









i have a passive xover that my brother was using for years... and today i took some time to take it off his ride because i wanted to replace his with another custom passives for trying out... 

after taking out... i found out that one of the inductor coil on one side had disintegrated... but the weird thing is both hi and lo output are still the same... i mean there is still sound... and the mid still plays the lower freq while the hi are still playing hi... 

3. view from top, the inductor coil suppose to be attached on the low left of the board.








4. 









i have no idea what value are the inductor coil... hence my question is:
1. anyway i could have the inductor coil tested out so that i know the value?
2. is it still safe to use the passive without the inductor coil?
3. last and most importantly... whats the inductor coil for? i mean in this case, with and without it... it doesnt change anything... 
4. if its recommended to reattach the coil, any formula to calculate the suitable value for the new coils?

5. view from behind, the inductor coil is supposed to be at the lower right of the circuit board








6. view from front, the inductor coil is supposed to be at the top right of the circuit board









cheers and thanks...


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

The inductor that fell off is part of the 2nd order x-over for the tweeter, since it is in parallel with the tweeter it's absence won't stop the tweeter from working, though the tweeter will now only have a 1st order x-over (6db)

Replace it with a 0.14mh air core inductor (or as close as practical)


----------



## craziechild (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks volenti... 

another question came to mind... if you dun mind

1. how to do the calculations? i am thinking of changing the xover cut off points... 
2. whats the current xover points? 

i am currently... very new to this custom passives... it would be nice if someone could guide me to the right path and resources... 

cheers and thanks you very much!


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

The tweeter is roughly [email protected], the mid is 6db at probably 4-5k.

2-Way Crossover Designer / Calculator basic calculator


----------



## craziechild (Oct 21, 2006)

really big thank you bro...


----------

